
Why Free OS Upgrades Suck - hendriks
http://blog.beatunes.com/2016/06/why-free-os-upgrades-suck.html
======
DrScump
I think a better title would be "Why Fixing Bugs Only in Future Releases is
Inadequate"

~~~
hendriks
Hm. You may be right.

But free OS upgrades essentially lead to bugs only being fixed in the main
branch. That's why they suck. That's the point.

------
hackney
Too funny. This article references the too frequent Apple OS updates which
then break software. In this case beaTunes. MS, on the other hand, has free
updates that break hardware.

